# To clean or not to clean, that is the question.



## DrWatson (Feb 21, 2020)

Does cleaning/tumbling reduce or increase a bottles value?


----------



## slugplate (Feb 22, 2020)

It depends on the buyer. Some collectors like them pristine looking while others like the natural look. Personally speaking, I prefer them in a natural state, of course I hand clean them the best I can and that's it. Historical objects are never found with the just out of the factory look. Just my taste.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 22, 2020)

It depends on how bad the bottle in question is.


----------



## JarDoctor (Oct 28, 2020)

90+% want clean bottles even in cheaper ones.  The original state was not stained or etched.  And, cleaned bottles/any antique glass brings a higher price.  Very few want to display dirty, stained bottles.


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH (Oct 30, 2020)

In my opinion tumbling destroys the bottle. It removes glass & turns the bottle into something it never was...Some people choose art over history & would rather have that shiny bottle in the window. Some people don't care about stain & want the bottle to have all the glass it was born with.


----------

